# Do You Think Homeless People Should Be Allowed To Have Dogs?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Do you think homeless individuals with dogs should have them taken away *if the dogs are still being provided for? *Most of the homeless individuals I have seen with dogs always put them first when it comes to food and usually the dogs are more well behaved than a lot of housedogs. I know there are some food banks and rescues who will provide dog food for the homeless and sometimes free vet care is also available.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There's too many factors that go into this for me to answer with certainty. 
(kids, homeless shelters, etc.)

As a general rule, though, if they are able to provide for the pet, they should keep it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a hard question, but I'm leaning toward yes. As long as the dog is taken care of. I think that sometimes the pets are the only friends they have


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Events | Pets of the Homeless

BTW...a story that stayed with me had to do with the homeless and their pets in Spokane, WA...it's been quite a few years now but I remember to this day, the statement that "dogs live in the moment, they do not miss what they don't have", and that's so true.
All they know is today, and that they are with their person _today_.

Pets that belong to Hollywood stars or living in mansions are no better off than the dogs living with these homeless people...my dogs don't know they don't live in a 3k square foot home...they know they have us and we love them and that's all that matters...


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

All I can say is that if I became homeless, I sure wouldn't want someone to come and take my dogs away if I was still able to meet their needs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The dogs that I've met, owned by homeless people, are usually well behaved. I guess from being out and about all the time & getting lots of socialisation.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Pets that belong to Hollywood stars or living in mansions are no better off than the dogs living with these homeless people...my dogs don't know they don't live in a 3k square foot home...they know they have us and we love them and that's all that matters...


Actually, they are probably worse off.
Those dogs that are put into purses and carried around like an evening clutch in front of swarms of paparazzi -- what kind of life is that for a dog?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

"allowed" I really dislike this word. And if they aren't "allowed" how would anyone stop them? 

Personally, yes. I have no issue with it. The dogs they have are most likely from the streets anyways and these ppl are caring for them.

I didn't vote though because I don't believe there should be a condition on it. It's just Yes.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

(posting as a member here - not in an 'official capacity  ) 

I really don't think it is up to me to decide who is allowed or not allowed to own a dog. 

And I don't like the inherent judgmental connotation of questions like these.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This issue was brought up on our local news.It was a small segment and they actually used the word 'allowed'. There's a new development on the lake with multi million dollar homes and there have been a few complaints from those residents to animal control about the 'nuisance situation'. There have been no problems with particular animals, it's more of an image thing. They like looking at some of these men/women walking down the main highway with their dogs when they come out of their gated community and expected AC to just up and take the dogs,even though they aren't bothering them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I had a dog when I had to live in a van. No way, no how was I going to give her up--in fact, she was part of the reason I was homeless. I couldn't find a rental that I could afford that would allow me to have a dog, and I wasn't giving her up.

I can't imagine if someone had told me I wasn't "allowed" to have a dog because I was homeless. She was my best friend, sometimes my only friend, and provided some security for a homeless young woman. I honestly believe that she kept a lot of would-be trouble away from me during that time.

And her needs were definitely met--before mine were, in fact. To be honest, she probably loved our year long "camping" adventure--she went everywhere with me, even to my college classes. Got plenty of exercise walking everywhere, playing ball and frisbee. Lots of social interaction, too.

I'm not gonna lie--it was hard at times. Bad weather sucked. Extreme heat, where the van was like a sauna. Rain, when the van leaked. I didn't mind the dry cold, we had each other and plenty of (hopefully dry) blankets at night.

If I hadn't had my dog while I was homeless, I don't know what would have happened to me.

Most of the dogs I see with homeless people are well cared for and well behaved. If I ever saw a homeless person with a sick-looking dog, I'd try to help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gharrissc said:


> This issue was brought up on our local news.It was a small segment and they actually used the word 'allowed'. There's a new development on the lake with multi million dollar homes and there have been a few complaints from those residents to animal control about the 'nuisance situation'. There have been no problems with particular animals, it's more of an image thing. They like looking at some of these men/women walking down the main highway with their dogs when they come out of their gated community and expected AC to just up and take the dogs,even though they aren't bothering them.


Aren't they sweet. Amazing how they have everything and want to take away the one thing that means the most to another. It's a hard life to have to see the dregs of society when pulling out of a gate community in a Benz...my heart bleeds for them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Aren't they sweet. Amazing how they have everything and want to take away the one thing that means the most to another. It's a hard life to have to see the dregs of society when pulling out of a gate community in a Benz...my heart bleeds for them.


Right. 

The attitudes of the rich never cease to amaze me, even when I think I'm so jaded that nothing will surprise me...


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

just guessing, but I would think that a homeless person has a dog, thats probably all thats keeping him/her from giving up completely, plus its unconditional love, were as all the humans bailed on the person, I dont think anyone has the right to say the homeless can or can not have a dog


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Right.
> 
> The attitudes of the rich never cease to amaze me, even when I think I'm so jaded that nothing will surprise me...





Jax08 said:


> Aren't they sweet. Amazing how they have everything and want to take away the one thing that means the most to another. It's a hard life to have to see the dregs of society when pulling out of a gate community in a Benz...my heart bleeds for them.


You know... for all we know, there could be members here who drive a Benz and live in a gated community, and who could find these types of comments quite offensive, especially if they started with nothing and worked their tails off for many years to get there. 

Attitudes come from people of all shapes and sizes and from all income levels. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I doubt those members would begrudge a homeless person a dog so I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> You know... for all we know, there could be members here who drive a Benz and live in a gated community, and who could find these types of comments quite offensive, especially if they started with nothing and worked their tails off for many years to get there.
> 
> Attitudes come from people of all shapes and sizes and from all income levels.
> 
> Just sayin'.


We're not talking about cars or gated communities, really, we're talking about people who think it's okay to take dogs away from homeless people. So I doubt we're talking about anyone here.

Heck, my dad has a Benz... in fact, I belive he has 3 or 4 of them. Mostly restored classics. But he's the last person who would look down on the poor, downtrodden, and luckless. In fact he's a bit of a bleeding heart.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Our local shelter supports the homeless' dogs in providing free food for the dogs and the local vets have a clinic for them once every so often. I think it is great.
I think having a dog will be comforting and encourages responsibility for another life.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Gharrissc said:


> This issue was brought up on our local news.It was a small segment and they actually used the word 'allowed'. There's a new development on the lake with multi million dollar homes and there have been a few complaints from those residents to animal control about the 'nuisance situation'. There have been no problems with particular animals, it's more of an image thing. They like looking at some of these men/women walking down the main highway with their dogs when they come out of their gated community and expected AC to just up and take the dogs,even though they aren't bothering them.


So, where these people basically saying that the street is good enough living for a person but not good enough for a dog. Maybe when AC comes to rescue the dog, someone should come with them to rescue the human. Many homeless people aren't living on the street out of their own choice. Once you loose everything it is very hard to climb back up and even if you are a hard, reliable worker many people will not give you the chance to prove it. Many more homeless suffer from various mental illnesses and don't get to have access to facilities that could help them whether it's because the local facilities lack space or the person lacks health insurance.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

The dog is probably already alone on the street as well and could be the only companion the homeless person has. Its a friend to him just the way they are to us in a home. I wouldnt deny somebody of that.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

No. No. No. Sorry but kids are like pets and should not be homeless. The worst thing about it that homeless people use their animals to get money for "food" but prob for boos or drugs. They abuse animals to draw attention like a cat in top of a dog, that's un natural. Homeless people don't have enough money to feed themselves let alone another living thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Generally I would say no. A dog will prevent someone from getting into a shelter or housing if available. Many homeless have drug/alcohol issues.

This question is too generalized as there a so many different populations of homeless. There are people who live in their cab over campers, couch surfers, cardboard and in the bushes and behind buildings. Homeless due to job loss/health issues, homeless due to lifestyle choices. Overall I think in the pet's best interest it's best to have a safe home and regular food source.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think in this particular case, the homeowners may also be worried that the dogs would not be properly vaccinated and could become a health problem to their own pets.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sasha86 said:


> No. No. No. Sorry but kids are like pets and should not be homeless. The worst thing about it that homeless people use their animals to get money for "food" but prob for boos or drugs. They abuse animals to draw attention like a cat in top of a dog, that's un natural. Homeless people don't have enough money to feed themselves let alone another living thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I have seen some very well fed dogs owned by homeless people. Several I have seen on the streets were napping in really cozy looking beds. Sometimes it looked as if the dog was better cared for than the human.

Another case where you just can't make broad sweeping generalizations about an entire group of people.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> All I can say is that if I became homeless, I sure wouldn't want someone to come and take my dogs away if I was still able to meet their needs.


Same here.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sasha86 said:


> No. No. No. Sorry but kids are like pets and should not be homeless. The worst thing about it that homeless people use their animals to get money for "food" but prob for boos or drugs. They abuse animals to draw attention like a cat in top of a dog, that's un natural. Homeless people don't have enough money to feed themselves let alone another living thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That sounds very cold hearted or are you being sarcastic? We also don't put our kids in crates so please don't compare the two. The dogs from the homeless here in our area look good and they are always with their owner.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

There is a guy who hangs out under the skytrain on mainstreet in Vancouver. Nice man, nice black dog. He leaves his stuff and leaves the dog there to grab something and he sits infront of the starbucks under lots of blankets with his dog.. they get lots of goodies. His dog is great, so is he. I used to work a 5 minute walk away from them and I bought them breakfast or goodies from my work when I could. I don't recall where I read it but studies show homeless or low income owners take better care of their pets in regards to regular veterinary care (shots, license, spays/neuters) and time commitments than those who are caught up in cash with a busy business type life style. A lot of the time these dogs are all people have. I have seen low low income couples with a puppy.. we have to keep in mind that these people were once like us, they were educated and some were even doctors and something went wrong in life - or they retired and their pension isn't enough to live completely off of. If I was to loose everything tomorrow, I would give my cat to my family, definitely keep my 3 y/o dog and I might rehome my pup because she can bond easily to somebody else and may need a lot more care and maintenance than my older dog. 

Dogs don't care if they have a roof over their head. Personally, my dog keeps me warm through the winter. When the boyfriend leaves for work, Vida comes up on the bed and we have cuddles and snoozes for a few hours. She might have to go on a cheaper food, but that's about all that would change!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Sasha86 said:


> No. No. No. Sorry but kids are like pets and should not be homeless. The worst thing about it that homeless people use their animals to get money for "food" but prob for boos or drugs. They abuse animals to draw attention like a cat in top of a dog, that's un natural. Homeless people don't have enough money to feed themselves let alone another living thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



Kids are *nothing* like pets. They both rely on us to take care of them and that is it. Who cares if you have a drug problem? Who cares if you drink? As long as you can take care of your dog and not abuse it you're fine, and your dog is fine. I know of a lot of functioning drug users who may have had a problem before, and didn't 100% kick it but still need it once a day to get through it because withdrawal is too painful. 

How dare you generalize and judge people like that. Shame on you, seriously. I know most of the people in Vancouver who are homeless are because of losing their jobs, mental illness or are addicted to prescription drugs - not your regular 'street' drugs. Take a minute to actually talk to these people and get their story before assuming most of them spend it on booze or drugs.. 

I never see dogs that look sickly or ill cared for with homeless people. Infact, these dogs have more weight on them than mine do.. It's not always every man for himself, when mans best friend is involved. Let me ask you this: Would you rather see a dog euthanized in a shelter, or that same dog being placed with a homeless or low income person? Look it up. They have given shelter dogs to homeless people and these people (and the dogs!) were overall better off with eachothers companionship.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sasha86 said:


> They abuse animals to draw attention like a cat in top of a dog, that's un natural.


What?!? MY cats lay on top of my dogs all the time (especially in the winter). How is that "un natural"??



> Homeless people don't have enough money to feed themselves let alone another living thing.


So we do what/ Take the dog away from them, put it in a shelter and let it sit there - either until it's time is up and it's killed or it spends the rest of it's life in the shelter (which I think is worse than death).

The chances of that dog getting adopted ar slim - thousands of dogs are being killed daily. Why take one away from someone that is caring for it?


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I used to share the same belief that dogs were used as pawns. Until one day my blinders were removed by a sweet old man, I'll never forget him. I was in Montreal and we were running into McDonald's after the bar, he was outside the door minding his own business not harassing anyone for money. On my way out I picked up a couple burgers and a fry for him, the first thing he did was remove the patties from the buns and feed his dog he then ate the bun and fries. I know some more fortunate people that don't consider the needs of their animals. 

In today's society we are way too quick to judge based on stereotypes alone.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we're talking about dogs not kids.

how are kids like pets?

you don't know how homeless people use their money.

a cat laying on a dog, what? cats lay on dogs and
cuddle with them. what's unnatural about it?



Sasha86 said:


> No. No. No.
> 
> >>> Sorry but kids are like pets and should not be homeless.<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

The homeless doesn't have a home and now we are gonna try and make him dogless?!! Although sometimes I think these people use dogs as a way to collect more money. Because let's be honest would you be willing to give more to the guy begging alone or to the guy with a dog? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Well from my experience and the homeless people I see in my area, that is how I judge. I don't put my dog in a crate, so there. Just because you may be a functioning drug/alcohol user doesn't make it okay. Drugs are illegal. You go to jail, who will take care of the dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Sasha86 said:


> No. No. No. Sorry but kids are like pets and should not be homeless. The worst thing about it that homeless people use their animals to get money for "food" but prob for boos or drugs. They abuse animals to draw attention like a cat in top of a dog, that's un natural. Homeless people don't have enough money to feed themselves let alone another living thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



 

I don't believe kids are like pets.

I've met many homeless people, adults and children, with and without dogs. Many are in that situation for various reasons... generally not due to their own faults. 

I disagree that *all* homeless people use drugs and booze. Or just use their dogs to get money for drugs and booze.
(I know plenty of well-to-do people who neglect their animals, kids, and 'booze it up ' or use drugs in their fine homes as well.)

As to the original question of homeless people being _ALLOWED_ to have a dog...I don't care for that term either. 
It may have been their pet prior to becoming homeless. or, the dog was homeless and that person took them in. 

From what I've seen, most homeless people who have dogs take as good care as possible. It provides companionship for both.

IMO, I think it's harsh to judge any segment of society, homeless or not. 
Just my opinion. . Kat


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sasha86 said:


> They abuse animals to draw attention like a cat in top of a dog, that's un natural.


:rofl:

I've been told a lot of things that are "unnatural", but this is a new one! 

But you may have a point. I always suspected that, somehow, my dogs and cats were being unnatural with each other... but didn't realize that I was abusing them by allowing them to do it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Sasha86 said:


> No. No. No. Sorry but kids are like pets and should not be homeless. The worst thing about it that homeless people use their animals to get money for "food" but prob for boos or drugs. They abuse animals to draw attention like a cat in top of a dog, that's un natural. Homeless people don't have enough money to feed themselves let alone another living thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


there are plenty of non-homeless people who do this. I saw a report once (a few years ago) that a large portion of panhandlers aren't homeless at all - they are merely scam artists looking to score.
Or guys who use their dogs to attract women. 
Or people who make plenty of money but never spend it on meeting their dogs needs.
Or who are drug users or commit other crimes and will eventually get arrested then who will take care of their dogs?
And we won't even go into abusing animals. I'm sure that most people arrested for abuse have homes.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Wow..Where is our compassion? EVERYONE needs someone to love..Why would we take this away from anyone?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful tribute..


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree...how could you deny either one of that love and companionship?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dharmasmom, thank you. So many children go without this love.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, as long as the dog is safe and healthy. I bet a homeless dog probably gets more attention from its owner than most regular dogs since the homeless person and the dog would be with each other constantly.

And if the dog isn't looking like it's well cared for, it would be pretty easy for other people to spot it and report it since they'd be on the streets and not behind closed doors.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Teary eyed now.




DharmasMom said:


> Yes.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I find the question itself quite offensive.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I said yes because I don't really care to sit here and speculate about people I don't know and whether or not I should allow them to have a dog. Last I checked it's a free country.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree, terrible question. A homeless persons dog is probably a lot happier than a lot of "homed" peopless dogs.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

A homeless person has next to nothing. I know my greatest possessions are my pets. Although there's no way I could have my parrots on the street, you'd have to pry Grim from my cold, dead hands. I would never deny someone their best friend.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

i misread read the thread and thought it was "harmless" people!!!

those images??? they are all so young, how do young people (mainly young men) get to that point so quick? 

the old saying; it is easier to build a boy than mend a man. whats up with this world?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The problem here is that some people aren't really discussing the well-being of the dogs, they are stereotyping a section of the population and judging them all in the same way. Granted, the question wasn't even about dogs to start with, but about homeless people and their rights, or what rights greater society arrogantly thinks they should grant the homeless. 

I wonder if the question was asked differently, in a way that did not imply that greater society had the moral right to take away the free choice of people they did not approve of, if the answers would be different?
Are dogs owned by homeless people being neglected and their needs going un-met?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Are dogs owned by homeless people being neglected and their needs going un-met?


In that, I would say they probably are un-met. I doubt they get vet care. But these dogs are either dogs that came with them or were picked up off the streets so in that area, they are better off than they were.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha86 said:


> No. No. No. Sorry but kids are like pets and should not be homeless. The worst thing about it that homeless people use their animals to get money for "food" but prob for boos or drugs. They abuse animals to draw attention like a cat in top of a dog, that's un natural. Homeless people don't have enough money to feed themselves let alone another living thing.


Speaking of stereotypes... Have you heard the one that says all animal-lover people has to be a good person?

Just to give you an idea...


----------



## jbingy25 (Nov 9, 2012)

i live in sacramento california and i see countless homeless people everyday with animals my opinion is that if they catch a stray and keep them as a companion on the streets why not better than being put down in over crowded shelters or starving alone or chance of getting hit by a car. but most homeless are homeless for a reason from drug abuse to violence, fraud what have you and those are the ones looking for a fix which ive witnessed these people doing by beating the dogs to obedience or just using them for a handout. so to say the least theres no way to control it and i dont know every homeless person in the world or their story for being homeless, but i still pray for all those dogs that they get to experience some of what normal housepets receive food a walk and a nice bellyrub


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> *The problem here is that some people aren't really discussing the well-being of the dogs, they are stereotyping a section of the population and judging them all in the same way. * Granted, the question wasn't even about dogs to start with, but about homeless people and their rights, or what rights greater society arrogantly thinks they should grant the homeless.
> 
> I wonder if the question was asked differently, in a way that did not imply that greater society had the moral right to take away the free choice of people they did not approve of, if the answers would be different?
> Are dogs owned by homeless people being neglected and their needs going un-met?


I agree with this.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

There are plenty of dogs with homes that don't get regular vet visits, and are neglected in some way. Of course the homeless should be afforded the companionship of a dog. It may be there only friend. And if they use it as a scam to get money for drugs....so what. As long as the dog is taken care of. There are plenty of druggies and alcoholics that are not homeless that have dogs. 
There was a homeless man in my town who had a dog. His dog was better trained and behaved than any dog I have ever seen. They were so attached. This man adored his dog and the dog never left his side.
Who are we to say a dog is better of with a person that is not homeless?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A lot of homeless people are also unstable in one or more ways, and are often arrested. If they are arrested what happens to the pooch? Does the city pound hold it for the homeless person? I think if the dog is not being a nuisance, and the dog does not seem neglected, and the homeless person is not arrested, why should anyone take their dog?

On the other hand, if a homeless person's dog bites someone, mauls someone's little kid, well who pays for that? 

And, how do they comply with licensing of the dog without an address? 

I don't know. It almost seems like kicking someone when they are down to take their dog. I am not sure it still is, but vagrancy used to be a crime. You could be arrested simply for not having any address, and no place to go. Get arrested, and there goes the dog. I don't think government pounds should be holding dogs for people while they are in the county clink


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Gharrissc said:


> Do you think homeless individuals with dogs should have them taken away *if the dogs are still being provided for? *Most of the homeless individuals I have seen with dogs always put them first when it comes to food and usually the dogs are more well behaved than a lot of housedogs. I know there are some food banks and rescues who will provide dog food for the homeless and sometimes free vet care is also available.


YES, and there is help too, YES!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I was being side track trying to type this but there are homless people and homeless dogs and and why can't they have a better life together?! YES they can


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Simply yes..... My lady and I had this conversation before and you have to look at it the right way. She was upset because she seen a JRT out on the street's with a homeless person, but guess what, that dog was loved. There are thousands of dogs dieing in kill shelters every single day, would you rather have a good dog be PTS alone or live a life of love on the streets. Yes its tough but guess what, there are thousands of stray dogs out there doing just fine. A dog's #1 priority is just to be loved, no matter who it's coming from.


----------



## Crimes (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes! 
Both could use the company and companionship IMO. They provide for each other in some cases.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> The problem here is that some people aren't really discussing the well-being of the dogs, they are stereotyping a section of the population and judging them all in the same way. Granted, the question wasn't even about dogs to start with, but about homeless people and their rights, or what rights greater society arrogantly thinks they should grant the homeless.
> 
> I wonder if the question was asked differently, in a way that did not imply that greater society had the moral right to take away the free choice of people they did not approve of, if the answers would be different?
> Are dogs owned by homeless people being neglected and their needs going un-met?


Which needs to you mean? And what about the person's needs, are they being met. I would say, for the dog, that the need for the most basic things ARE being met. The homeless person usually manages to find a way to feed them, whether through begging, sharing what little they have or shelters that help with pet food for the homeless. They are safe. Safe in that they are not in a shelter, unwanted and waiting to die after a few days on a cold table alone and afraid. And they have love in abundance. In many, many cases that dog is all the person has and that person is all that dog has. They spend many more hours together than we spend with our dogs. 

Sure they may not be getting regular vet care as in heart worm preventatives or yearly check ups. I know that a lot of places with at least give rabies shots to the dogs of the homeless and that is about it. It is still better than a cold shelter where they have no chance of adoption and they will just be euthanized for space in a couple of days. And you never know, some of these people may not be homeless forever. They may be able to get off the streets (esp the younger ones) and when they do their dogs will have a better life as well.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

This is a tough question!

I really don't know if there's a right or a wrong answer. What if a homeless person finds a stray that they befriend and they provide some much needed companionship for one another? I think both would be better off in that instance.

But then again, if they can't afford to feed it or care for it (a flea infestation for example), I'm just not sure. 

I guess I'd have to give the benefit of the doubt to the person, and say that it's ok with me. There was one picture of a homeless man and his dog that was just heartbreakingly beautiful. Sorry if someone posted it already, I haven't read the entire thread. 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_H914Tf5HS5M/ShlHJeNNS7I/AAAAAAAACTo/2jNUZcAunrw/s320/homelessmananddog.jpg


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

There's a homeless guy who sleeps on one of the big bridges in my home town. He's pretty famous because he has a rabbit that is always tucked up in his jacket. 

At the start of the year some yobs snatched the rabbit from him and tossed it over the bridge. The homeless guy immediately jumped into the water and saved his rabbit while nearly drowning himself. 

He and the bunny were eventually lifted from the water and when asked why he risked his life he replied "I had to save my best friend". 

I don't think homeless people should be denied the love and companionship a pet can bring as long as they are able to provide for it.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

The dogs I see with homeless owners in my area are far better cared for than the dogs I see on my travels through the rural areas of Kentucky


----------



## Ageizm (Nov 11, 2012)

Tough topic. I can't see why not, the dogs alternate option would probably be getting put down in a shelter. So i'm sure the dog would choose the being with a homeless handler as opposed to being put down in a shelter.

I saw the pics posted a page or 2 back in the thread...I've never seen a more content looking Lab snuggled up with his owner. Huge smile on it's sleeping face.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

catz said:


> There's a homeless guy who sleeps on one of the big bridges in my home town. He's pretty famous because he has a rabbit that is always tucked up in his jacket.
> 
> At the start of the year some yobs snatched the rabbit from him and tossed it over the bridge. The homeless guy immediately jumped into the water and saved his rabbit while nearly drowning himself.
> 
> ...


OMG! Why would people do that to him and that poor animal? I am glad both were saved in the end but that just once again shows that so many humans just don't deserve to be called human. 

Poor man, I am soooo glad he and Thumper are alright.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

I was homeless for two and a half months from mid september to the day before thanksgiving. My wife, our two dogs, and my disabled butt were sleeping in my car during that period. I took the better care for them that I did myself (I was eating and drinking once a day/every other day so they, and my wife, would have plenty of food and water). I was REALLY depressed too and their company kept me from becoming suicidal again. As long as their needs are met, I am VERY pro homeless people owning dogs.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

catz said:


> There's a homeless guy who sleeps on one of the big bridges in my home town. He's pretty famous because he has a rabbit that is always tucked up in his jacket.
> 
> At the start of the year some yobs snatched the rabbit from him and tossed it over the bridge. The homeless guy immediately jumped into the water and saved his rabbit while nearly drowning himself.
> 
> ...




OMG some people make me sick and angry.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Dogs owned by homeless people spend all day with their owners and aren't chained to a post! There is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes. I know its harder for them to feed their dog, but most of these dogs are from the street anyway. And I have seen so many homeless truly love their dogs. Being from the Los Angeles area there are many homeless with dogs. There are many shelters or food banks that you can donate your unused/full bags/cans of dog food or just donate that help homeless people receive food for themselves and their dogs.


----------

